# Care and feeding of Batteries



## frank-id (Dec 20, 2010)

The 12volt Side of Life (Part 1)


----------



## styron (Aug 14, 2012)

hi my question to you my camper does not have a battery i need to get one . i believe deep cycle are the best for campers,mine is an 81 terry the converter is under the fridge.i plugged the camper in to site outlet with no luck ,i figure the baterry has to be hooked up to it.im worried about the converter being no good but i will have to cross that bridge when i get to it.any advice?


----------



## frank-id (Dec 20, 2010)

*Trailer electrical*

Most RVs have a converter. A converter is used to charge a battery. Connecting the trailer to a 120vac source with no battery should make the lites work. Locate any 120vac fuses or circuit breakers. Turn the breakers to on. Check to determine if lites work. Check lites bulbs for good. I am not a fan of deep cycle batteries because of the warranty and cost. I use hi-amp start batteries with very good success. The cost is less and greater lifetime. Any type battery can be used in an RV. The batteries size is based on trailer use.
A 750cca battery is a typical size for a small trailer. To maintain a RV battery, the converter, battery charger, needs to be controlled with a time clock switch.
A time clock is plugged into a working receptacle, and the converter is plugged into the time clock. The time clock should be a 24hour clock, set to turn on for about 4 hours, then off for 4 hours. A multimeter is a good tool to have. The battery should indicate 12.6 with a full battery. My view, Frank


----------

